# ***IE: Timing Belt Drive Pulley Dowel Pinning Kits... DIY!



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

When building a high HP / high RPM 1.8t, dowel pinning the timing belt drive pulley is one essential step to keeping it in one piece. Normally, this requires a trip to the machine shop, crankshaft in hand. Not anymore. We have sorted out and produced a kit which allows the end user to quickly and effectively dowel pin their crankshafts without any special machine tools. The kit is based around a brand new, OEM timing belt pulley, which we then place into our HAAS machining center and spot drill, drill, ream, and counterbore a precision bore in. We have carefully setup this bore so that the drilled portion can be used as a pilot hole for drilling the crankshaft, without damaging the reamed, precision portion of the hole which is the dowel pins future home. We are using a high strength dowel pin, capable of supporting a shear load of 7200 pounds. This will support the loads whenever they are large enough to overcome the friction in the joint provided by the clamping force from the bolt. This prevents the keyway from shearing and the proper timing from being lost. In addition, this also positively keys the gear to the crankshaft so that exact timing is maintained. 
This kit also allows the crankshaft to be easily dowel pinned with the crank still installed in the motor, even in the vehicle. All of the necessary work can be performed IN the vehicle. 
*Kit includes: *
Brand new OEM Timing Belt Pulley, CNC spot drilled, drilled, reamed, and countersunk. 

High strength alloy steel dowel pin capable of supporting 7200 pounds of shear force. 

Drill Bit 

Precision reamer to ensure perfect fit of dowel pin 

2 Page Instruction manual with pictures. 

*Available NOW- CLICK HERE*
AEB Early 1.8T Kit


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: ***IE: Timing Belt Drive Pulley Dowel Pinning Kits... DIY! ([email protected])*


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: ***IE: Timing Belt Drive Pulley Dowel Pinning Kits... DIY! (NOLA_VDubber)*


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow thats nice but A LOT of money. I had the same thing done to mine but with 2 dowels for about half of that price at the machine shop


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEGti1009* »_wow thats nice but A LOT of money. I had the same thing done to mine but with 2 dowels for about half of that price at the machine shop


Hassle free, DIY application without having to drop off/wait for/pick up.


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh yeah i agree.. but for someone that already has the motor tore down there is better options.. Either way







for a great idea


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Some of the cost is the fact that you are purchasing the tooling to do it, whereas if you pay for the service, they already have the tooling.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You guys always come out with the coolest stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wish I had the need for this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (20thAEGti1009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAEGti1009* »_wow thats nice but A LOT of money. I had the same thing done to mine but with 2 dowels for about half of that price at the machine shop

You can also do this with the crank in the car, which may be a big advantage for some.


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bjtgtr)*

its about time someone sold a kit to do this


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

amazing guys, this is one of the most innovative products ive seen in a while. This is a must have part for any BT 1.8t.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

someone school me on this, as i'm feeling a bit clueless. pics on motor would help a lot. just looking at the part, i'm like, "huh?"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*









What this kit does is allow you to install a dowel pin in the end of the crankshaft as shown above. This prevents the timing belt pulley from shearing its keyway and spinning on the end of the crankshaft in high rpm / heavy duty usage. The important part about this kit is that it eliminates the need for precision equipment to install it- it can be accomplished with just hand tools, a drill, and the provided bit and reamer. It even has detailed instructions with pictures (the picture above was stolen from pics taken for the instructions, actually). Me and dave whacked one of these into a crank (shown) in about 10 minutes, and that includes stealing the reamer out of the mill








Also important is the fact that since no special tools are required, this can be done on a mostly assembled engine, in the car. On a mk4, it's still no 2 second job, as the timing belt has to come off, but better then removing the engine and crankshaft and taking it to a machine shop.








Hope that helps. If you or anybody else has any other questions just call the shop- 801.484.2021
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I should also mention that our tooling is precision aligned such that it is possible to simply reorder a new timing belt pulley and it will slide right onto your existing dowel. Try that with one that was just stuck in an arbitrary spot.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: ***IE: Timing Belt Drive Pulley Dowel Pinning Kits... DIY! ([email protected])*

Another cool product from you guys. Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

ughhh... more stuff I wanna buy before this car gets finished...


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote »_[email protected] important is the fact that since no special tools are required, this can be done on a mostly assembled engine, in the car. On a mk4, it's still no 2 second job, as the timing belt has to come off, but better then removing the engine and crankshaft and taking it to a machine shop.










So if I had the head off and was installing some rods and a new timing belt anyway, then now would be the best time to do this simple sounding "saftey" upgrade? 
Also what type of power, RPMS are we talking about to need somthing like this?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Anything thats going to be 8000+ and lots of torque, see lots of race fuel, I would do this. Whatever you do, replace the gear regardless and use a NEW bolt, the torque spec is 63 ft-lb + 1/4 turn. 
Pete


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Not to be dense/off-subject but I always wondered, why do a lot of VW bolts (and yours) require a specific torque measurement (63ft/lbs) BEFORE an arbitrary "1/4 turn?" Doesn't that just produce a higher torquing load? Why aren't the instructions simply "torque to 80ft/lbs" or whatever?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, one good reason at least in this case is that the 1/4 turn results in about 220 ft-lb final torque, which is far more then most people can measure. 
The other reason is that they are looking for a specific stretch, it's fairly easy to measure moderate torques accurately (2% error of 200 versus 2% of 63...) and then the 1/4 turn produces a given amount more stretch. 
I actually have some ARP crank damper bolts on order, the factory ones are cheaply made and also often really banged up by the time you get them. Beat up threads give inconsistant stretch because of the varying friction. 
Thats why I know its 220, I had to measure it haha. 
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the orders guys!


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks for the orders guys!


I'll post up some pics of mine when I go to install it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Mine was ordered earlier too. It's almost like I'm flushing money down the toilet it goes so fast...


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

Got mine in today. And went strait to work. First I read all of the instructions that were provided. (Which were very easy to follow.) And then I gathered up some tools and proceeded to install this great product, while taking some pics.
First I unwrapped the parts package.








Then a pic of the engine that will be getting the crank dowel.
















Then mock up of the set-up.








Then drilled the crank, with the supplied drill bit. I used some cutting oil, plus it cuts down on flying debris. I checked the depth with my calipers to ensure proper depth.

















I then used the reamer with some WD40, as instructed. And then i tapped in the pin. I also checked the installed height.
















And there you have it. Hope this helps out with anyone that is installing one of these.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by simon-says at 7:16 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (simon-says)*

Thanks for the great feedback and photos Joey.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Cutting another batch of these on monday, you guys snapped those up! 
Thanks guys!


----------



## kpi103 (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any info/eta on ARP crank bolt? I need one anyway for my aba/16v and would just assume use an arp. Thanks


----------



## MK4futurayellowVR6 (Nov 19, 2004)

Dude this thing is badass we had a car that ripped the oem key way on our 1.8t wish we could had have
bump for some nice stuff.


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yeah we kileld 2 heds this past june cuz of this problem, we added 2 dowel pin and problem solve, a must for high powered 1.8t


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, it's much appreciated. 
I shouldn't really be spilling the beans on these yet- we are still working out the torque spec for them... They showed up friday afternoon at the shop, expect to start shipping them next week. They are of course another IE exclusive.








ARP 06A Crank Pulley Bolt: 








Between this to provide some more clamping force on the pulley and the dowel pin kits to lock it in place, we should be DONE shearing those damn keyways. 
-Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Awesome stuff Pete


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: ***IE: Timing Belt Drive Pulley Dowel Pinning Kits... DIY! (schwartzmagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwartzmagic* »_Another cool product from you guys. Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

This is what f'ed up on my car








Beat on the car a lil bit on day goin through a few gears on an empty road, and the next day just coming up to a stop sign i hear clink, clink, clink... the sound of all my vlaves getting bent going like 5mph! lol
The key was basically sheared off like luis said








You live n you learn, btw the car was making like mid 400s nothing outta this world, so better safe then sorry ppl!


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Another great product from IE - mine is on the way from Pete this week. 
Waited for MONTHS for the same product that supposedly shipped from INA - but never did. I refuse to deal with those clowns.
Thanks again Pete!


----------



## 3071R-GLI (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: ***IE: Timing Belt Drive Pulley Dowel Pinning Kits... DIY! (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_
This is what f'ed up on my car








Beat on the car a lil bit on day goin through a few gears on an empty road, and the next day just coming up to a stop sign i hear clink, clink, clink... the sound of all my vlaves getting bent going like 5mph! lol
The key was basically sheared off like luis said








You live n you learn, btw the car was making like mid 400s nothing outta this world, so better safe then sorry ppl!

Sorry to hear about the motor Ryan







Hopefully your car comes back stronger then ever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To IE for this kit BTW


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ***IE: Timing Belt Drive Pulley Dowel Pinning Kits... DIY! ([email protected])*

Would this be compatible with the new Fluidampener that was just released?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
Waited for MONTHS for the same product that supposedly shipped from INA - but never did. I refuse to deal with those clowns.

Hey Andrew,
I am not sure what reasoning you have for this post but we had an issue a couple of months back with packages being mixed up by UPS.I did email you the tracking # and I did provide you with the gear @ *no expense to you*.I simply stated "provide me with a shipping address and I will do it as a fresh start".
I was hoping you would have been running the gear by now but obviously this is not the case. A simple email would have sufficed but I see that you are taken care of.
In future before you decide to post something like this please contact us first.








for an ARP crank bolt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Yes the crank bolt and the dowel pin kit is totally compatible with any damper. For 600+ usage I do suggest and sell the fluidamper. I'm working on the torque specs for them now and will make a separate thread around friday with info. 
-Pete


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
Hey Andrew,
I am not sure what reasoning you have for this post but we had an issue a couple of months back with packages being mixed up by UPS.I did email you the tracking # and I did provide you with the gear @ *no expense to you*.I simply stated "provide me with a shipping address and I will do it as a fresh start".
I was hoping you would have been running the gear by now but obviously this is not the case. A simple email would have sufficed but I see that you are taken care of.
In future before you decide to post something like this please contact us first.








for an ARP crank bolt. 

Yeah. the tracking number said the package had never been shipped. and I sent you multiple emails. thanks for playing


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
Yeah. the tracking number said the package had never been shipped. and I sent you multiple emails. thanks for playing









Never received an email from you Andrew stating you did not get the package , however, I would imagine after "multiple" emails a PHONE CALL would have sufficed.Next time if you want to praise a product do it gracefully but do not drag another product/company down in the process.You apologized for this in the past and yet you are here doing it again.
Good luck with your build.I will find out what happened with your pulley from this end.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Guys, via PM please.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Guys, via PM please.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My apologies Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

This is now available for AEB guys! 
AEB Early 1.8T Kit


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

little blurry but you get the point. Cheers...


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hey pete do you have that AEB crank gear pin kit in stock? any news on the crank bolt yet?
thanks for the quick ship on those valves


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Yep the AEB is in stock, keep forgetting to check on the crank bolts, I believe the 06A one may be too long.


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_little blurry but you get the point. Cheers...









sorry.... blackberry storm camera leaves a bit to be desired at times


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Nice, thanks for the Pic Pat


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

anyone successfully do this while the motor is in the car?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I have done it on mk4's but not on a mk2 yet... I'm about to have to do it on my own mk2. 
Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: ([email protected])*

In stock and ready to ship!


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

definitely getting one of these, perfect timing too, I'm putting a 3076 on my built 1.8t


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

oh and pete I emailed you a question about my head


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: (turbo2.24.1990)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo2.24.1990* »_definitely getting one of these, perfect timing too, I'm putting a 3076 on my built 1.8t 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: ***IE: Timing Belt Drive Pulley Dowel Pinning Kits... DIY! ([email protected])*

just ordered mine 5 minutes ago...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will it ship today? and any idea on ETA to the eastern side of pa?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: ***IE: Timing Belt Drive Pulley Dowel Pinning Kits... DIY! (GLI_jetta)*

Thanks for the order. It has already shipped and it normally takes about 4 business days to make it there. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

New forum resurrection!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

come tune up time i know what ill be adding to my cars list of upgrades!.... nice work


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got a big stack of them in, ready to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out our new FSI dowel pin kits! We have them for 2.1L FSI stroker setups too!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a must for any high-performance 1.8t engine!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Back from the dead!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

looks good.. I want this for my new motor build please..
ALSO
I want to dowel my flywheel onto the crank also.. (x3 of them)

You got anything up your sleeve to facilitate this, same stylee as the the front pulley one?
(if not I will engineer my own.....) - ARP fasteners to suit?

02J transmission and single mass flywheel btw

cheers

bill


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Bill, I've been contemplating exactly that, for the flywheel. I haven't quite gotten there just yet, but I might do it shortly. Just a JIG / ring guide that allows an end user to drill both the flywheel and the crank at once, for precision alignment... 

I'll work on it right now- I know it's an issue. We do have the ARP flywheel bolts available, Dave can just pop those right onto an invoice at any moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Working on the flywheel pin kit right now. It's drawn up, but I need the current parts to finish up their run on the machine, stock to be delivered, etc. Give me ~2 weeks and it'll be done. -Pete


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump for these!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Bump


----------



## coolvdub (Feb 19, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Working on the flywheel pin kit right now. It's drawn up, but I need the current parts to finish up their run on the machine, stock to be delivered, etc. Give me ~2 weeks and it'll be done. -Pete


Hey Pete,

Oh the infamous 2 weeks, sorry couldn't resist. Hope you know I'm just kidding  You guys are coming up with some really cool stuff lately. Doweling the fly wheel, takes me back to my air cooled days.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

lol! "....two weeks." damn, that's been years since that punchline played out on these boards (thank you ATP Turbo). :laugh:

bump for the flywheel dowel kits that bill suggested. great idea! i look forward to your final package, regarding that. :beer:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete, you know we/i will take a kit with 4 dowels.... cant hurt, and can be used on many cars. 

LMK when ya got it ready to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL about the 2 weeks. Ya, ever since the ATP elim fiasco that's not been a good phrase. 

The material is here and the G code is done, but a batch of 350 of something else is still on the machine. We'll probably get the stock cut up and the tooling made today if the other stuff finishes up, but we are thinking about having them plated after machine so they stay nice looking in people's toolboxes. I'm doing them out of steel, not aluminum, so they hold up better to drill jig usage, but that brings on the problem of rust. 

Aaron, 4 dowels doesn't fit will onto a 6 bolt flange really, it'd be all asymmetrical- I definitely don't want to put a dowel between the two bolts which are already close together. I think 3 x 3/8" tool steel dowels will be plenty.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

no no no. i meant enough dowels to do multiple cars.  if you doing 3 dowels per crank, then like a dozen dowels LOL

i will talk to Joey, told him already you gonna make a kit and all...

what about the jig in SS?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It would cost 2-3x as much as mild steel even with plating.


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

Pete, the MK3 tdi engines have a tendency to get crank pully wobble.... Would you consider making a kit for TDI engines?


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

mk4 gasser pully is 06a105263e

ALH TDI pully is 038105263e

1z-ahu TDI pully is 028105263d

The crank pullys are different. Not sure how difficult it would be to set up to do TDI pullys. Especially since the ALH and 1Z are different.


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

Right, but IE has to supply the new TDI crank pully pre-drilled. Not sure they do yet.


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

As for the wobble, the pully begins to round out the flat, so that timing begins to jump around. There is speculation that it is due to failing ratcheting alternator pullys OR a failing harmonic balancer. Regarless, a pin will solve it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

In stock for all applications.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys, installed this kit last week with my bud and for anyone who's wondering it was actually really easy. Drillin into my crank made me nervous as hell at first but we took our time and it turned out great! Got the ARP crank bolt as well, and getting that to 74lb and then a 1/4 turn was hard but the whole job went smooth, we were done in a couple hours or so. Highly recommend this kit!


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

DOWEL PIN OR NOT...
...I SWEAR BY THIS ARP BOLT + RED "PERMANENT" LOCTITE! :thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys, it's much appreciated.
> I shouldn't really be spilling the beans on these yet- we are still working out the torque spec for them... They showed up friday afternoon at the shop, expect to start shipping them next week. They are of course another IE exclusive.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

They go great with the ARP crank bolt!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Plenty in stock.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Another batch in the works!


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

dont forget this would probably have a nice IE sticker with


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

oops. lemme edit then.


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine with crank bolt is shipping next week:thumbup: Project IE 2.0 stroker will commence:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

TTT 
Thx Cassidy, got shipping details...Sent Pete another estimate request


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

bump!


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Friday bump for great product:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Yosh_Cupra said:


> Friday bump for great product:beer:


 Thanks man!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Cooking up another batch now. Thanks for the support!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Hope the build is coming along well Yosh.


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

Do you offer a package with the pre-drilled gear, dowel pin and ARP bolt without the tooling? (I have the tooling available to me already...)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

does your instructions give advice on how to remove the crank timing pulley bolt?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

ejg3855 said:


> does your instructions give advice on how to remove the crank timing pulley bolt?


The easiest way to remove the crank bolt is with an impact wrench (just never install with one). You can also put a block of wood between a crank weight and the block to stop the crank from spinning.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hope the build is coming along well Yosh.


Cranking her up tomorrow mate! Will post up more pics shortly:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

www.intengineering.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out our Christmas giveaway! Check us out on Facebook!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2010)

Holiday bump!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

just lost my crank gear at 1am today.....35miles from home...thank god i made it outta the tunnel first!:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

I see so there is separate setup ( Dowel Pinning Kits and Fluidampr pullies ) for 2.0 FSI and 1.8T

What is the difference ?

I alredy have Dowel Pinning Kit ( not installed jet ) and Fluidampr but will go w/ stroker 2.0 FSI crankshaft soon 

Can I still use my parts ?
I think I can but need confirmation 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

If it's a 1.8t, you need the 1.8t parts regardless of what crankshaft you use. The FSI has a 6 bolt damper among other issues which mean it uses a different timing belt drive pulley. The snout of the crankshaft is the same.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank You Sir  :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I just ask the shop I deal with to order me one wentworth motor sports.I would order it my self but the credit cards getting out of control and the wife is getting pretty pissed at my car


----------

